# Night fishing Report at Hains Point in D.C.



## Danielkmai (Jun 13, 2002)

Fished, last SAT night starting at 7:00pm at Hains Point in D.C. on the right side of the five-piece sculpture called "The Awakening See link: http://www.pankin.com/pleasure/hains.htm
You can see the water behind the sculpture.

It stopped raining around 6:30pm so I drove out to D.C. to start fishing around 7:00pm. Very cloudy therefore no herring biting on the Sabiki lures. I had to use my extended 7ft pole net to catch the herring running along the water edge.
I caught 3 herring and starting to fish on the right side. There were also 9 other hardcore crazy fishermen out there fishing that feared no rain.

Around 10:45pm, my fishing buddy next to me used a Bloody herring head and got a hard hit on his 10ft fishing pole. Click, click, click, fast click, faster clicking...and then brrrrrrrrrrr........................................
A nice run taking about at least 50 feet of string out! Again it is dark out so we couldn't see if it came to the surface or jumped? 10 minutes later I helped him net a nice 32 inch Striper. That had to be the biggest one I have seen this season!
Without that fishing net it would be impossible to land that monster, good thing I brought it along.
That's amazingly big for catching a fish from Shore. 10 minutes later he hooked onto a 25 inch Striper and also brought that in.
Lucky guy, a very nice pair of fish! The GODS of fishing sure smiled on him that night.

As for me around 11:30pm....I heard a sound, click, click, click, click coming from my fishing rod? Nope more like Slush, Slush, Slush coming from my wet socks in my shoes! It started raining again but this time not straight rain by vertical rain b/c of the strong wind. So my legs and shoes got totally WET! I mean, I was soaking wet like a wet puppy dog.
I had enough being pounding on by all the cold rain so I packed up my fishing stuff and went home around 1:00am

Well at lease my friend got a nice pair of FISH.  
As for me, all I got was a nice pair of wet SOCKS! 

Tight lines,

Danielkmai


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I tried it over there by the Statue Saturday afternoon when the rain subsided a bit. I was ill-prepared and ended up having to run over to the fish market to buy a couple of herring. I ended up fishing over by the railroad tracks. Not anticipating the rain, I got soaked and ended up leaving around 7 by the lure of a warm supper.  

I guess I'll have to try it again


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

so CT i see youve started fishing some spots local huh?>


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Trying to... With gas prices being so high, and the fact that I have more fish fillets than I know what to do with, I figure I might as well fish the local holes. Plus, being that I don't particularly like to keep fish from the Potomac, it's catch and release here :--|


----------

